# Steppenwolf Rennrad Rahmen + Carbon Gabel



## berni1812 (25. November 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160929785125?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

http://www.ebay.de/itm/160929792598?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649


----------

